# now my ARMS are gettin big lol



## kenzie_kutie (Nov 30, 2006)

HEY everyone! its me Kenzie.. my weight gain is going good  although, i did "over do it" one day last week and got a lil sick, i was so upset, but i guess those things happen sometimes. Well, i took some pics today and thought i'd share um with ya guys! enjoy!  

View attachment half1.jpg


View attachment half3.jpg


----------



## Markt (Nov 30, 2006)

Kenzie, what I wouldn't give to snuggle up in those luscious arms of yours!
You are a soft sweet dumpling of a girl and sexy as hell. Whatever you're doing, it's working for you.

big hugs,
mark


----------



## Phalloidium (Nov 30, 2006)

You sure are cute. Great arms, too.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 30, 2006)

your upper arm pudge is magnificent!


----------



## elggij (Dec 1, 2006)

It's a turn on for me to watch a cuttie like you gettin so fat and sexy.


----------



## Scott M (Dec 1, 2006)

I just got your issue of Bodacious Magazine yesterday, and I thought it was great. 

By the time the next issue ships, we'll need an update at the rate you're improving. You're looking cuter every day!


----------



## eagle (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey Kenzie. Wow you are a very beautiful woman. Glad to hear your gain is going well. Take care.


----------



## Falling Boy (Dec 1, 2006)

Could you be any hotter?? I mean come on that is just rediculous


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Dec 1, 2006)

If you wanna be in the Museum of Sex KINK Show 'Feeder Section' in NYC in February please visit deviantdesires.com and email sexologist/socialscientist Katharine Gates.:wubu:


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Dec 1, 2006)

kenzie_kutie said:


> HEY everyone! its me Kenzie.. my weight gain is going good



And we DO enjoy watching! Thanks for posting!


----------



## AppreSheAte (Dec 1, 2006)

What are you doing? Are you drinking Nikki's shakes? 

Would you mind giving us some details? 

It seems like you're really going to gain fast. You're a beautiful curvy woman who seems to carry weight extremely well. Do you need further encouragement? I suppose the responses here should tell you, we like it, we like it! More! More! 

Well, thanks for the update. If you wouldn't mind telling us how you're achieving such results, it'd be nice.

:eat2: :eat1:  :wubu: :smitten:


----------



## kenzie_kutie (Dec 1, 2006)

AppreSheAte said:


> What are you doing? Are you drinking Nikki's shakes?
> 
> Would you mind giving us some details?
> 
> ...



i dunno how i'm gainin so much so fast, i havent even been on the scale since before thanksgiving, i bet i've gained some since then!  

One of the things that i've been doin that has helped with the weight gain is i dont exercise anymore like i use to. i use to exercise like 5-6 times a week, not to lose weight, but to stay toned.... and every since i stopped i've noticed myself jiggling more as i walk and my fat is like so much more fun to play with!! 

I also eat, a lot lol. i'm in college and live in dorms so whenever my roomate cooks something we share, so i'll have like 2 lunches and dinners lol. And i'm always snacking lol. so yeah... hope that helps


----------



## Gitana (Dec 3, 2006)

Wow girl your simply georgeous......


----------

